# Deck appeal



## 4Clover (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello again. With wanting to remodel the garage and fancy up the landscape, there's still one thing that will look kinda depressing and that is the deck. Now I'm quite creative but this one has me stumped. I can't even imagine in my head what would make the deck look more appealing. I seriously need your help on this one. Much appreciated as always. 

For all I know you all might think it looks good. :hide:


----------



## joecaption (Apr 6, 2011)

I think the basic deck looks fine. I would pressure wash it and when really really dry apply a clear wood preserver to it.
On the tops of the hand railings I would install composit decking, with screws coming in from below it of screws made just for compoit lumber from above. These screws have a small head on them so you install them just below the surface and tap the area with a hammer just enough to compress the fibes back into the hole to cover up the screws, then rub a wire brush over that area, the screws should all but disapper.
What this will do is cover up the flat 2 X 4's that always cup, split and just plain look nasty.
I'd also use composit deck skirting on the outsides of the outside rim joist to cover up the exposed pressure treated wood. Your going to need a 12" slidding compound saw to make one long smooth cut because there 11 1/2" wide.   
I'd get rid of those huge boulders, and install vinyl lattice under the deck. Your going to have to come up with a way to support it at the bottom. We stain pressure treated 2 X 4's black and use a Kreg tool to make angle holes and install the 2's flat so you do not see them as much. These 2's should be about 4" off the ground so they do not rot.
We use a special SS screw that's called a lattices screw to attach the lattice. The screw looks like it has a washer made on to the head area.
You need to predrill the lattice holes over sized and do not screw the screws in tight. Vinyl expands and contracts a lot. We try to make the top part so it slides in between two 2 X 4 and only screw it in at the bottom. That way it's faster to remove.


----------



## 4Clover (Apr 6, 2011)

You see the "sun" and the pic i took next to it. More to the right of that is where the family room sticks out a bit. I thought I'd be good to expand the deck into that area more. Just to add a little more "shape" to the deck. The corner the deck is in is L shaped with the top of the deck (looking from above) being slightly protruding outwards and rounded. Not much shape to it. Do you think that'd be a good idea? 

Any ideas to expand the design of the basic decking would be great. Just want to liven things up a little bit. Neighbors and their show-offy decks and what not. :rofl:

Thanks for your help. Much appreciated


----------



## joecaption (Apr 7, 2011)

If you want to spend thousands of dollars just to keep up with others that's fine but think about what looks good to you and to heck with what they think.
You could remove all that decking and replace with composit, remove the hand raling and cover the post with post covers and caps, replace the railings with composit rails and spend at least $5000.00 on materials.
If you do replace the decking it can not span more then 16" so your going to have to add more floor joist. Look into the new PVC coated composit decking. Far less likly to stain and does not mold up like the old stuff did.
Never use nails, use hidden fastners or Ceramic coat or Stainless steel decking screws. Composit requires a special screw with two type of theads on them. It will say right on the box for Composit decking. Your goinf to need an impact screw gun for installing them. A cordless drill is just not going to cut it.


----------



## AndyGump (Apr 7, 2011)

The guard is what is dated, it looks to have been well bult and but it just looks too 70s, Looks like the deck material fine though, I would concentrate on a iron guard and a nice hand railing.

Andy.


----------



## 4Clover (Apr 7, 2011)

Alright thanks. I'll have to ask my dad how much it cost him to build. I personally don't think it would even cost $1000 to spice it up nicely. But heck, I'm the one asking you guys for advice, what do I know


----------



## MrMiz (Apr 13, 2011)

Start with your budget and set a MAXIMUM amount.

First off your deck looks great. Let the "Jones" that you put your money toward paying of your mortgage and watch there face turn green with envy. Though that info isn't deck specific it's just as good ;-)

As mentioned a quick pressure wash and a finishing coat of your preference might resolve your desire to make it look better. That being said....

I like the look of black iron and wood/red wood/exotic wood/composite. Replace as much of the railing with black iron and your choice of material with what fits in your budget. Pressure wash and finish the rest as above.

If your raking in the money. Do up the whole thing with black iron and X material and hire a landscaper to do some work around the deck. Add a built in grill, stone always looks nice. Keep it native to your location, but your talking big bucks now. Those are some ideas. Hope this helps. :2cents:


----------



## MegaMagma39 (Apr 15, 2011)

I really like the color of the railings, and I LOVE the "suns". I would make the floor boards of the deck match the railings in color. (When I say "railings" I mean the sides, the parts that have the suns).

Towards the bottom, to cover underneath, I would either put more railings, or perhaps some lattice...


----------



## AndyGump (Apr 16, 2011)

I was thinking of something along this line of thought.

Andy.


----------



## joecaption (Apr 17, 2011)

If you go that route make sure to get the aluminum powder coated not just painted. Each section of a quality rail like that will cost about $180.00.
Go on the Timber Tec web site for some more ideas. There's also a deck design feture on there site.
Big Hammer also has a CD you can down load for a fee that will design, and even print out the price and a  materials list for you.
It's not perfect but it can show you in 3D what it will look like.
There's no way to change it to the railing style you showed and it assumes your going to nail (not through bolt) the decking and rim joist.


----------



## 4Clover (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh wow, I actually forgot about this thread. I've been cleaning my parent's garage and going to fix it up so we have a nice storage place for materials to fix up the outside. And I really like the black iron look in the 3D picture thanks for taking the time to do that. My dad should be especially pleased to here that you guys like his deck. He doesn't get praise like that very often. 

And for the coloring, I think that judging upon close inspection of the railings, the reason why the colors are different is I think the stain blotched. Also, I don't think he's ever given the deck a full sanding, might be time to do one of those. Get it back down to the wood and restain it.

I'm also curious as to where you would think an outdoor stove would be good to build. Later today or tomorrow I'll get you guys the dimensions and the overall shape of the deck Top Down view, because I think you guys might think the deck is bigger then it really is because I don't think we could fit a stone stove on their nicely, but we'll see.


----------



## MegaMagma39 (Apr 18, 2011)

AndyGump said:


> I was thinking of something along this line of thought.
> 
> Andy.



I like that idea much better than what I said! That is very VERY nice...:trophy:


----------



## AndyGump (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you Mega.

Andy.


----------



## 4Clover (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok I read "pressure wash," but if i recall correctly pressure watching cedar wouldn't be a good idea, or do you have a recommended pressure that would clean cedar nicely? 

And for the person that commented on the color of the sun area. I agree I like that color too. I think what happened is that my dad didn't take time when he re-stains to wipe away excess stain. The flooring ended up soaking in large patches, and over the years of the same re-staining technique ended up morphing in color of the floor. Where as since the sides are vertical gave the stain a place to "run down" and not soak in. ^.^

I have an idea to add more design to the deck, I'll have to use a program and show you guys an example. What program did you use for the iron railings picture? The reason why I REALLY want to add to it is because the house has new siding, new roofing, fairly new windows, new front door, new sliding door. (everything is within 5 years of eachother) So the house itself looks really nice and fresh, but the landscape isn't very appealing and the deck looks really basic for the rest of the house that just looks so nice. And don't get me started on the front door patio and driveway. (YIKES!)

With lots of people getting fire-pits and Michigan being cold whenever the heck it wants to. I'd like to have something like that where i can sit outside at night and still be warm. ^.^


----------



## AndyGump (Apr 20, 2011)

I use Chief Architect software. 

Andy.


----------



## 4Clover (Apr 20, 2011)

Cool thanks, I measured the deck and drew up a layout. The angles aren't right because I didn't measure those and the lengths should be fairly close to being exact. I don't really know why I did this, but I did. lol


----------



## nealtw (Apr 21, 2011)

Maybe I'm just old fashion but I would take great pride in how well the deck was built. A little paint would make it look great, and as was suggested pay down the morgage instead. But thats just me, there's to much good lumber going to waste already.


----------



## 4Clover (Apr 22, 2011)

Mortgage is already paid. ^.^


----------



## cindygiggs (Jul 30, 2011)

4Clover said:


> Hello again. With wanting to remodel the garage and fancy up the landscape, there's still one thing that will look kinda depressing and that is the deck. Now I'm quite creative but this one has me stumped. I can't even imagine in my head what would make the deck look more appealing. I seriously need your help on this one. Much appreciated as always.
> 
> For all I know you all might think it looks good. :hide:



You should consider some deck lights. See below my deck at night!


----------



## eheart (Aug 29, 2011)

On the tops of the hand railings I would install composit decking, with screws coming in from below it of screws made just for compoit lumber from above. These screws have a small head on them so you install them just below the surface and tap the area with a hammer just enough to compress the fibes back into the hole to cover up the screws, then rub a wire brush over that area, the screws should all but disapper.
What this will do is cover up the flat 2 X 4's that always cup, split and just plain look nasty.
I'd also use composit deck skirting on the outsides of the outside rim joist to cover up the exposed pressure treated wood. Your going to need a 12" slidding compound saw to make one long smooth cut because there 11 1/2" wide. 
I'd get rid of those huge boulders, and install vinyl lattice under the deck. Your going to have to come up with a way to support it at the bottom. We stain pressure treated 2 X 4's black and use a Kreg tool to make angle holes and install the 2's flat so you do not see them as much. These 2's should be about 4" off the ground so they do not rot.


----------

